# Kobo Aura first Impressions.



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 12, 2015)

*Kobo Aura first Impressions: Part I*
A dedicated eInk Reader.
I got a *Kobo Aura H20* as a present yesterday. It's a 6.8" 1080 x 1403 eInk Carta screen and allegedly waterproof to 1m for 30 minutes.

Note an App on a Tablet or Phone, or an Amazon Fire (previously called Kindle Fire) is NOT a eReader it will be much more tiring, suppress melanin levels and no use outdoors as these are AMOLED or LCD. All dedicated eReaders use eInk (or one of the not quite as good equivalents which are like early eInk).

*What to Compare with?*
I've played with very first Sony PRC and two of my sons have early non-touch Kindles with no keyboard (you used nav pad buttons).  I got first version of Kindle PaperWhite (there is now a higher resolution 3rd version PaperWhite) that came out shortly after first version of Touch.  Then I got a Kindle DXG (3rd version of large 9.7" eReader) for PDFs as the PaperWhite was too small / too low resolution. Then one son got a PaperWhite which turned out to be a 2nd version of it. Finally I got my daughter a Kindle Touch (probably 3rd version of it). This proved to be same resolution as Kobo Aura HD 6" and though only 6" could display PDF without zoom, but VERY small! The Original Touch isn't as bright and is lower resolution.

Even at same size text, having more resolution (better formed letters) improves readability & contrast thus reduces reading fatigue. 

See here
https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/552342/page-5#post-1938488

*First Impressions Only*
*Setting Up*
Like the Kindle, you need an Internet connection and to register an account (Kobo or some worse solutions) before it can be used. 
First you need a WiFi point. (though there is a USB method if your PC/Laptop has Internet). Conveniently the password can be displayed as entered as it ought to be very long.
MAKE SURE to [_] untick the "Share my personal information" box before putting in password. 
FIRST in your diary / Passwords Address book (never kept with computer) write down:
KOBO. Do NOT use other account options.
<the email address> One that works to your PC/Laptop.
<A new password>  Eight or more characters, a mix of UPPER lower and numbers. This is NOT your current email password, but new Kobo account.  
Unfortunately this password isn't displayed.

The screen is capacitive touch, so won't work with old style stylus, if you have big fingers the keyboard is awkward.

Now it will sync and update the firmware. After a pause it will sync again (or manually select) and then it updates 6 dictionaries.  Turn off the WiFi now. You won't ever need it and it dramatically eats the charge. (better to buy any Kobo books via PC so you have a copy.).

Now go to settings and turn off all reporting to Kobo. Really you'd be mad to join the "reward scheme" 

The built in Help is actually identical to the PDF for User Manual for Kobo Aura H20 you can download from Kobo.

Unlike Amazon, if you want to use ePub with DRM (Kobo's or anyone else's) you need to ALSO register online via laptop etc with Adobe and get an Adobe Digital Editions ID. ePub may be open spec, but there is noting open about the DRM which is always Adobe and reports every page on you phone/tablet/PC/Laptop Reader app. I presume it will do this silently with any DRM titles on the Kobo if you EVER turn on the WiFi with ability for a connection!
*
Using*
I tried my own books first. All the body was in Bold Italics! Hmmm.  I used Calibre to convert to ePub and it worked. Later I realised that though a .prc file is the output of Mobi Creator, it's not a .mobi file! My .prc converted to .mobi worked as did all the previously downloaded .mobi (for Mobi and then later re-labelled Kindle) from Gutenberg. Oddly the .mobi from Gutenberg in some cases are better from ePub.  If you are using Windows XP you need Calibre 1.48, not most recent, I'll try Calibre on Linux later.
Images work as do PDFs very well. 
There is almost no explanation of the user interface, but it's hardly different from Kindle Touch or Kindle PaperWhite. This means like Kindle it's rubbish for organising your books! You can't create Collections from Directory/Folder structure and you can't have sub collections in collections. There is one worse aspect to User Interface to Kindle and a couple of better ones.

You don't need the front lamp unless you are in the dark. The "Carta" screen is much brighter white than the older "Pearl" in Kindle DXG, PaperWhite V1 and Touch which in normal lighting don't need a front light. Only the pre-Pearl eInk are very grey.

*Storage*
Unlike the current Kindles (4G Byte inc DXG, older PaperWhite are 2G ) there is a little under 1G storage. There is a micro SD slot for up to 32G. I put an old 2G one from a scrapped Nokia phone for my PDFs.
Do NOT add files in any existing folder on internal or SD card, make new folders and put files in them. Only insert / remove SD card while the Kobo is powered off (hold button for more than 5 seconds). On powering on it will scan SD card. Best to leave card in and only copy via USB (you get then two drive letters in Windows). 

*More in Part II*


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 12, 2015)

*Kobo Aura first Impressions: Part II*
A dedicated eInk Reader.

I won't be parting with my Amazon Kindle DXG  9.7" Reader ... See why below. [GALLERY=media, 1630]Kobo Aura H20 and Kindle PaperWhite Mk1 by Ray McCarthy posted Aug 12, 2015 at 8:11 PM[/GALLERY][GALLERY=media, 1613]Kindle Touch vs LCD by Ray McCarthy posted Jul 15, 2015 at 9:29 AM[/GALLERY]
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002GYWHSQ/?tag=brite-21
Some claim to be "new" at over $225.
Amazon offers $116 gift token for them.
It's now only available refurbished / Second Hand. So for LARGE (i.e. equivalent to large print for macular degeneration or other eyesight problems there is now only Sony's $800 13.3" Digital Paper (reduced from $1200) which does true full Letter Size.

The Kindle Touch is €80 in Tesco Ireland, $60 in USA with special offers. Unless you are sitting with blinds pulled and no lights, you don't need the PaperWhite.
The UK price is £54 for Touch and £99 for PaperWhite
(Both WiFi and no 3G)

In Ireland the 6" Kobo Aura HD is €179 and the 6.8" Kobo Aura H2O is €209 (but €10 Argos voucher for next purchase).
(Both WiFi and no 3G).

But actually unless you have no PC of any kind and no WiFi, you don't need the 3G option. You can load a 1000 books before you travel.

You do not even ever need WiFi except to register. (can be done someplace with free WiFi).  *Use USB transfer.*

The number of pixels on newer HD models (which actually includes the newest PaperWhite and Touch) is actually similar to a Kindle DXG. The problem is that on a 6" screen a Letter size or A4 PDF is not practical to read, even though it's now actually visible (the older models lost the detail due to lack of resolution). Zooming isn't an option for actually reading.

... don't buy old stock in a Retail shop. The version isn't on the packaging, it could be an old low resolution model!





*Kindle DXG and  Kobo Aura H20*: The Kobo is actually brighter.
Light on Kobo set to Zero. The Kindle DXG doesn't have a light.
This is in a room with 60W lamp and curtains pulled.






On Left is * Kobo Aura H20* (with font weight set to minimum).
The *PaperWhite Mk 1* and the Kobo both have their lighting turned off. This is full daylight, but in shade so laptop still readable.

The PaperWhite Mk1 is similar contrast to the last model Kindle DXG I have. The current Kindle PaperWhite and Kindle Touch are much sharper higher resolution.

*The camera isn't focusing correctly, the reality is FAR sharper and easier to read than photo suggests!*

You can see a bookmark is set.

*Comparison*
The obsolete Kindle DXG is best for PDFs.
The Kobo Aura H20 is 2nd best because it's much faster than DXG for PDF, but too small. An A4 PDF does have all the detail. The Original Touch and PaperWhite are no good for PDFs at all. The newest (now HD resolution) versions can do PDFs, but the 6" screen makes it far too small. The Kobo Aura HD, (not H20) is essentially identical size and illumination to the Kindle PaperWhite.

Proof reading is best on the DXG because though selection uses the 4 way cursor control, it's easy to select correct word. The Word Selection is ghastly on the Kobo compared to Kindle Touch or Kindle PaperWhite (the Touch with a front light).  While the DXG keyboard is the nastiest I've ever used, it's far faster and more accurate than the Kindle Touch Virtual Keyboard,  Kobo Aura H20 virtual touch keyboard is poor.

There is no SD card slot on the Kindles, but all the current PaperWhite and Touch have over 3G free (nearly 4), the Kobo has less than 1G, hence the card slot. Only PDFs and comics eat storage, you can get over 4,000 eBooks without images on 1G. Hence on the Kobo I have a 2G micro SD card just for PDFs. It can take up to 32G, but a 16G is likely better value and more than ample for PDFs.

The Kindle has a rotate feature. The Kobo is portrait only.

Any notes made appear in "\Digital Editions\Annotations\<collection name>\title in a text readable XML format.

Like Kindle there is a Dictionary. But "English" rather than  British-English or American-English. There are also Italian, Portuguese, French, German and Chinese Dictionaries. Also selectable are Translation Dictionaries, but no info on what these do or how to use them. Possibly if your eBook is French and your User Language is English?   I'll create or find  a French eBook later.

*User Interface*
The Kobo has a better "home screen" as it is a "most recently used list." This feature is missing on Kindles. Also you can have cover of current book or blank as the "sleep" or "Power off screen, instead of random advert or Amazon predetermined cover list. Otherwise the GUI is a poor copy of the Kindle Touch/Paperwhite.
The GUI isn't explained anywhere, so if you haven't used a smart phone it would be incomprehensible (my mum!).

*Touch Commands*

Centre Edge; left tap, right tap: prior /next page
swipe left / right : prior /next page

Tap middle top Edge: Main controls and Menu
Tap top right corner: Bookmark

Tap bottom middle (or middle if configured): Reading/Page settings
Pinch/spread : Zoom in/out on PDFs or images
Drag (1): If lucky you highlight a word to search Dictionary / highlight / add note / send to Facebook (Kindle does too, but works better, Kindle also has Twitter. But why not a preset email address? Social Media Madness!)
Drag (2): Pan on Zoomed PDF / Image.

PDFs work much better (faster/compatible) than Kindle DXG, except even 6.8" screen is far too small, so they don't really!

* 
Collections.*
Book Organisation is important. All ebook Readers, even the Apps are horrible. I wrote better software 20 years ago.
Collections work a bit better on Kindle. Also on kindle you can get a view of all books NOT in a collection as they are listed after the Collections. On Kobo you see either the Collection Titles or ALL books. Managing Collections is easier on Kindle and there are various PC tools inc Calibre. Calibre is supposed to organise Kobo Aura collections, but not working for me yet!
No nested Collections on Kindle or Kobo.

*Extras*
Like the Kindle it has a nearly useless Web Browser. The Kindle DXG has Text to Speech and a nearly useless MP3 player. The Kobo has a "Sketch" app. It doesn't let you change file name, so it's always sketch.png in drawing. It's a toy as you can only erase entire screen. But mute people or deaf people buy electronic things like it (bogopad) that can't even save!
There are solitaire card games (like olden Hercules Graphics, no colour).


*Conclusion*
The Kobo Aura HD is bad value at €179 as it's a poor clone of the PaperWhite.  The Kobo Aura H20 has the Unique Selling point of allegedly being waterproof (1m depth 30 minutes) and 6.7" but costs €209 with €10 voucher to spend later. I'd keep the receipt, two Years SOGA all of EU. But it's 6.7" which is nicer for occasional PDF and closer to a normal page of text than 6".  Two days solid use it's still 97% charged (inc some WiFi).

I'd not terribly trust the "waterproof" after examining how the front bezel fits (a grease magnet compared to Kindle) and how the reset/USB/microSD hatch cover works.
The Touch screen only works if perfectly dry. So really they ought to have had at least physical page turn buttons.

ePub are easily converted to .mobi for a Kindle, unless they have horrid Adobe DRM. (but that can be removed). Adobe DRM is worse than Amazon AZW.

*So why have I got one?*
I wanted to make sure I can make ePubs from .doc, HTML, .docx  .prc or .mobi source I have right to distribute. I know now I can. So I can now test every ePub on a real Kobo. I thought the extra €20 was worth it (as it was a present anyway!) to have larger screen and maybe waterproof.

You can ask me questions and I'll do my best. Yes, I might try it in the bath. I have a receipt!

Dedicated eInk eBook Readers are for serious reading. If you read even a few books a week the Kindle Touch is good value and you might even consider the more Paper Back sized screen and "waterproof" feature worth the extra €120.

EDIT: added link for the amazing Sony


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 12, 2015)

*Errata*
*Flash Memory for Books etc*
The Kobo has a bit less than 1G used of the 4G internal Flash less than 1G, hence the card slot. (3239M Byte available) 

*Extras*
Also has Sudoku, block move and word search puzzles as well as the "Sketch", Solitaire cards and Browser


----------

